# Retiring my Colt Python as my Hunting , fishing, scouting side arm



## OPAH (Aug 3, 2016)

Just picked up a Semi-autoto replace my Python as my Hunting, fishing, scouting side arm.
Been a Wheel gun guy all my gun owning days but just couldn't help dipping my hands into the Semi-auto fountain of shoots. Now have some questions on a Open Carry Holster and the LaserMax LMS-1441 Guide Rod Laser.
Leaning more to the nylon holsters more than the Hard polymer ones but thought I would get some opinions first.
And anyone Have or used the LaserMax LMS-1441 Guide Rod Laser? Many questions? intensity of the lazer, why the Green is $50 more than the red and are they worth the $300 plus.


----------

